# Australian getting drivers license in NZ



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Have any Australians moved to NZ? Was it hard to switch your drivers license?

I no longer live in Australia and want to get rid of my Aussie license as it's a "tie" for tax residence.

The problem is, I now live in Andorra which is an obscure country - renting a car with an Andorran license is really hard.

I'm wondering if it's possible to switch my AU license for a NZ one while I'm there on holiday, and use the hotel's address or something.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Assuming your Aus license has not been suspended, disqualified or revoked in Aus, you shouldn't have any problems converting to an NZ license with identical vehicle classes.
Aus is an exempt country so you will not need to take a theory or practical test in NZ.
All you need to do is rock up at an AA or VTNZ office, complete the application form, provide a primary form of ID (overseas passport) & secondary form of ID (Aus driving license), take a short eye test, provide any medical certificates, provide Aus license, have your photo taken, sign the form, provide the fee and finally hand over colour photocopies of the ID forms you've used that they keep.
In return you will be given back your Aus license as you'll no longer need it in NZ. Up to you what you do with it.
You'll be given a paper receipt which acts as your temporary NZ license which you will use when driving and the proper one will be produced with your picture and either posted to you or you can pick up from the AA or VTNZ office in 2 or 3 weeks.

Can't guarantee you won't be asked any questions about your NZ status and why a temporary visitor would be applying for an NZ license.


----------



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

escapedtonz said:


> Assuming your Aus license has not been suspended, disqualified or revoked in Aus, you shouldn't have any problems converting to an NZ license with identical vehicle classes.
> Aus is an exempt country so you will not need to take a theory or practical test in NZ.
> All you need to do is rock up at an AA or VTNZ office, complete the application form, provide a primary form of ID (overseas passport) & secondary form of ID (Aus driving license), take a short eye test, provide any medical certificates, provide Aus license, have your photo taken, sign the form, provide the fee and finally hand over colour photocopies of the ID forms you've used that they keep.
> In return you will be given back your Aus license as you'll no longer need it in NZ. Up to you what you do with it.
> ...


Thanks so much for your insight here escapedtonz! I really appreciate it. It seems a little tooooo easy!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------

